# Sigma 5-1/2 lb for the 9mm



## johnos64 (May 18, 2009)

I know of the Wolff Striker Spring S&W Sigma 3-1/2 lb Reduced Power but is there a 5-1/2 lb spring, for the 9mm. I think the 3-1/2 lb will be to light and not very safe. I heard the glock 5-1/2 lb spring will work, is that true?. If you anyone have any info I would appreciate it. Is that the best way to reduce the trigger pull? Also, how do install the spring?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah you can use the striker spring from a Glock. When I had my 40VE I took a Wolf spring that was listed for a Glock. The 3.5 should work. If you want to be sure to cover your rear get both. They don't cost much and extra springs can come in handy.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Just a piece of friendly advice that is worth as much as it cost you...$0.00

Don't throw away the OEM springs. There have been stories that _some_ people have experienced _some_ FTF's with _some_ brands of ammo after installing weaker springs. On the other hand, _some_ people have had no issues at all. YMMV!

Scott


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Call the S&W service number and get it fixed for free.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Maybe S&W will fix the trigger for you but not if you are in Mass..


----------

